# Olive Oil...for your face?



## mzsada (Jul 8, 2008)

So, I've read on AOL recently and found out you can moisturize your face with olive oil (4 tablespoons) &amp; 3 tablespoons of salt mixed together. I haven't tried it yet, but I've read reviews and comments about others experience and they all said it worked really well, it made their face smooth and more healthy looking.

I might try it out today, hopefully. I'll give it a week with everyday use and see what the results comes out to. Good luck! If anyone else has any few tricks or tips up their sleeve, let us know! =D

I don't have the link to the site, sorry but been trying to find it. =/


----------



## monniej (Jul 8, 2008)

hello mzsada. welcome to mut! sounds like an exfoliant. do you usually exfoliate everyday? i normally exfoliate maybe once per week.


----------



## mzsada (Jul 8, 2008)

Monneij: I try to exfoliate everyday. hehehe. But my face still comes out oily or dry sometimes, so hopefully this olive oil trick works. ;]


----------



## Ashley (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep, however, I prefer jojoba oil, which is supposed to be most like your natural oil.

If you do a search, you can also find great threads on the oil cleansing method, in which olive oil is often one of the oils used.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hod-75575.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...uct-45605.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...oil-72478.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hod-40402.html


----------



## mzsada (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks Ashley! =]


----------



## internetchick (Jul 8, 2008)

I prefer jojoba too. I did like how emu oil made my skin feel, but over time I developed cystic acne from it.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 8, 2008)

I've never tried putting oil on my face; the thought kinda scares me



. I'm going to check out those links though because this seems interesting.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Jul 9, 2008)

Olive oil is good for the skin. You may also want to try argan oil, it has twice the amount of vit. E and rich in linoleic acids.


----------



## monniej (Jul 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mzsada* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monneij: I try to exfoliate everyday. hehehe. But my face still comes out oily or dry sometimes, so hopefully this olive oil trick works. ;] i think that exfoliating everyday might be creating some of your problem. when you strip the skin of it's oil it tries to produce more to keep itself lubricated. you do have a point about the oil, though (i'd skip the salt-jmho). you might be a good candidate for the oil cleansing method. mut has a great thread on the subject. i'll see if i can locate it for you.
this is the thread i was thinking about. also in the second post there are several other threads that might help. i hope it works for you!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eansing+method


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 10, 2008)

Does the olive oil break anyone out that has acne prone skin?!?!

The thought of putting it on my skin scares me too! phew!


----------



## HollyC (Jul 10, 2008)

virgin olive oil is wonderful for removing makeup and cleansing the face.


----------



## Asha* (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ No, it doesn't break you out



It's non comedogenic. I use it sometimes and my skin was the same (and I tend to break out easily).


----------



## moccah (Jul 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Asha** /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^^ No, it doesn't break you out



It's non comedogenic. I use it sometimes and my skin was the same (and I tend to break out easily). How do you know when an oil is non-comedogenic?

As far as I know every oil cloggs the pores?

I really would like to try this natural oil stuff since I'm allergic to the fabric oils (or however it is called) but I am scared as hell that it will just leave me with giant blackheads and other skin problems....


----------



## Asha* (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, you notice more pimples and blackheads.

It's not true that every oil clogs pores, some do some don't. But if you use oils make sure that you clean your face well before you put oil on your skin. Best to put them on a moist face (either from water or a toner/hydrator). Just a few drops are all it takes to cover the whole face.





A good refrence is this site: Become an Acne Detective

It lists a lot of skin care ingredients and how comedogenic they are.


----------



## nlsphillips (Jul 15, 2008)

I USED to have very oily skin, untill I tried the oil cleaning method and and I also use olive oil or coconut oil sometimes as moisturizer. I no longer have oily skin. It is more balanced because I am not stripping off the sebum with harsh soaps.

Your skin has to work harder to replace the oils that have been stripped and that is why you end up with oily skin. I also do not break out like I used to.


----------



## GaiaPoppy (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome *mzsada*





I was having bad luck with olive oil and I thought it must've been too strong for my face. I was mixing with a little water and smoothing it on and my skin felt irritated the next day.

However a few days ago I decided to try massaging it in instead and took a good 5-10 minutes working it in gently and it's made all the difference! I wouldn't say it's the best oil for me but it did lovely things just changing how I applied it.



nlsphillips I love hearing about people who have had success with their skin, especially using natural methods.

I have extremely sensitive skin and have to be careful what I use. Every now and then I forget that and put something synthetic on and am reminded why I shouldn't, like last week with my vicious allergic reaction complete with peeling and hives. Ouch. Go natural! I love oils.

Poppy


----------



## silkybeauties (Jul 17, 2008)

You shouldnt apply too much oil on the skin, it will cause the skin to clog. What my aunt used to do is buy a cheap pearl powder and mix it with milk. It will give you a white skin and it will also get rid of wrinkles.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 17, 2008)

Olive oil and olive leaf extracts are essential to your skin's hydration. Rich in antioxidants and vitamins, olive oil helps nurture the skin. Sea salt is also great because it refines and polishes the texture of your skin for a smoother, more touchable feel. Try some moisturizing products containing those ingredients, or take a sea salt bath if you're not too confident using the products on your face yet.


----------



## umraon (Jul 21, 2008)

olive oil is great but don't go to much in the sun with.. you get brown very easily but it can burn the skin.





I use jojoba oil. it's less greasy then olive oil en smells better.


----------



## moccah (Jul 21, 2008)

Asha thanks for the site

I did find it once but didnt know where!!

Very helpfull thanks


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 21, 2008)

Have not used olive oil for my skin before, but I don't think I would try as I've used it as a deep conditioner for my hair, and the stuff was super oily and took ages to wash off.


----------



## mzsada (Jul 21, 2008)

where can you get jojoba oil?


----------



## umraon (Jul 21, 2008)

I think you can find it everywhere in a drugstore. I bought pure jojoba oil who normally is used for massage but I use it for my hair.


----------



## kbella (Jul 21, 2008)

Olive Oil can also be used as a hair mask... it works wonders!


----------



## TeSSanG (Jul 22, 2008)

I use Extra Virgin Olive Oil as my makeup remover. What I do, is putting some of it on my fingers the put it lightly all over my face. Then i will wait for a couple of minutes to melt all the makeup. Then i'll get a wet wipes to remove all makeup on my face. It cleanses very well. Then i'll wash my face with my favorite gentle cleanser. It made my face really soft!!! I love it! HTH!


----------



## Kasha (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mzsada* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where can you get jojoba oil? They carry it at Trader Joes.


----------



## keepfitgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

My husband has very dry, sensitive skin (with quite a few allergies) and he sometimes uses olive oil on his face. He usually uses it when he's run out of aqueous cream.


----------



## b3rly (Aug 18, 2008)

ummm I have very oily skin......

will this make my face even oilier.???


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2008)

It won't make it oily, but don't forget oil spreads easily, so apply a minimum amount, too much and you would look greasy. Allow it a few minutes to be absorbed.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

I've never tried this but I've heard it in a song before where the girl rubs olive oil in her face and her friends laugh at her but I never got what it meant lol


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 22, 2008)

i wanna try this out!


----------



## fireplace (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info..I'm gonna try this out.


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mzsada* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monneij: I try to exfoliate everyday. hehehe. But my face still comes out oily or dry sometimes, so hopefully this olive oil trick works. ;] Hi Mzsada, You should never exfoliate everyday, once a week is fine. Olive oil is good for skin, you can apply it without salt too.


----------

